# Help ID this cichlid



## carbene (Oct 4, 2013)

Bought this cichlid as "firemouth" but I don't think it is.



It's not dead, just taking it out for clearer picture (doing fine back in the tank).


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks more like a Lake Malawi (African) cichlid than a new world cichlid, but I couldn't tell you which one. I suspect hybrid, but a couple photos of the fish in the water will help to be sure. Although it's easier to get a shot of them when out of the water, you don't get a true representation of what the fish looks like when it's not stressed...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely Malawi. Looks along the lines of a Protomelas species, but I think most likely a hybrid.


----------



## carbene (Oct 4, 2013)

top photo is the fish in the water.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks female, so might not ever be able to tell, even if pure.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably one of the Protomelas Spilonatus type hybrids that seem to have been common lately.


----------



## BigBlueFish3 (May 13, 2013)

!st photo looks like a female Peacock, cause her mouth is probably full of babies.


----------

